# She Failed After Crashing.



## MedicPrincess (Aug 28, 2008)

AHAHAH!!!  Apparently a Jacksonville woman won't be getting her DL anytime soon.  This is pretty funny, actually.


http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080828/NEWS01/80828001




> Florida Highway Patrol says 24-year-old Preethi Naidu Ramamoorthy was pulling into a space behind the driver's license office after finishing her road test Wednesday morning. That's when troopers say she accidentally hit the accelerator instead of the brake and ran into the building.


----------



## kayrules5340 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hahaha that's hilarious, my brother did the same kind of thing when he had his permit. He pulled into the driveway and let go of the brake because he thought he had put the car in park. When the car started rolling he panicked and pressed the gas instead of the brake going right through our garage door. Needless to say he makes sure the car is in park before he lets go of the brake now!


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 28, 2008)

she got all the way to the end! doh!


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 28, 2008)

> Ramamoorthy was issued a citation for an _improper stop_.



LMAO that's an understatement!

My grandmother drove a car 1 time in her life and then never tried it again. She ended up on the sidewalk and her mom never tried to teach her again


----------

